# Locust Tree antler



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody, I've just finished to wax my fourth homemade slingshot. It was made from an antler of Locust Tree and polished with natural beeswax. Its measures are: total lenght cm. 12,5 ; inner forks cm. 5,2; outer forks cm. 9,5; weight grams 105. I banded it with TB gold and tied up a leather pouch made by E-SHOT (Irfan). Please I'd like to have tips, suggestions and feeback from you shooters. Thank you very much. Cheers, Bob


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob, fantastic... BTW can you tell how is the waxing process.. if possible with pics


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now THAT is one fine shooter, Exactly how I would want my natural to look.

One thing I would change, not that it needs changing, is to round the tips of the forks a little more. I say this,as far as for me, I tend to like holding the fork a little forward when I extend. so with the fork tips rounded (just the front/back not the sides) I will still have a smooth straight release.

I might be the only one with that opinion, but as I said that change would be for me









LGD


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the grain pattern on the base


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Bob, fantastic... BTW can you tell how is the waxing process.. if possible with pics


Hi Irfan, thanks.
The process I make is quite simply even though it takes a couple of days: when I feel I sanded it enough and the catty is smooth like the velvet I put it in the oven for 5 minutes at 30-40° Celsius, after that I put out a first layer of wax and wait until it is absorbed from the wood. It usually takes half an hour. Then I polish the catty with a woolen cloth. I spread the second layer of wax and again let absorb it by the wood (not in the oven, it takes about two-three hours), polish again. I keep on doing this way until the wood reject the wax itself, that means it doesn't need more wax. I spread about 5-7 times beeswax (it depends upon the wood) and I spend a couple of days polishing, but the result is fantastic, I pass a finger over the slingshot and I feel it smooth and soft as it were skin. I'm sorry I haven't got pictures of that process, but I will take them at the next one. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Now THAT is one fine shooter, Exactly how I would want my natural to look.
> 
> One thing I would change, not that it needs changing, is to round the tips of the forks a little more. I say this,as far as for me, I tend to like holding the fork a little forward when I extend. so with the fork tips rounded (just the front/back not the sides) I will still have a smooth straight release.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate your tips, actually I could have done it, they look a bit large. I will keep you suggestion for the next one. Thank you very much indeed! Bob


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great looking shooter


----------



## BajaCarpintero (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow! Very nice work and finish technique. You have inspired me...thanks!


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob, that is one of the nicest naturals I have ever seen! It is so pretty. Even the natural legend marcus sr would be proud of that beauty!

Love the pouch by e-shot.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Now THAT is one fine shooter, Exactly how I would want my natural to look.
> 
> One thing I would change, not that it needs changing, is to round the tips of the forks a little more. I say this,as far as for me, I tend to like holding the fork a little forward when I extend. so with the fork tips rounded (just the front/back not the sides) I will still have a smooth straight release.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate your tips, actually I could have done it, they look a bit large. I will keep you suggestion for the next one. Thank you very much indeed! Bob
[/quote]

I like the size of them, just would have rounded the top a bit







..but really isn't necessary

Anyway glad to hear that there will be a next one,, looking forward to seeing that one as well.

LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

BajaCarpintero said:


> Wow! Very nice work and finish technique. You have inspired me...thanks!


Thanks mate,I'ìm glad for it!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

brianmitchell66 said:


> Bob, that is one of the nicest naturals I have ever seen! It is so pretty. Even the natural legend marcus sr would be proud of that beauty!
> 
> Love the pouch by e-shot.


Wow! Thanks!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a really nice natural, great work.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great man. Nice ans smooth.


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

great looking catapult


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd really like to have a video tutorial for wax polishing . Every curious guy could watch it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A great slingshot! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very lovely fork. And thanks for the information on the beeswax.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful job Bob, you really do nice work! Jim


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Aras said:


> I'd really like to have a video tutorial for wax polishing . Every curious guy could watch it.


Aras, I will make a vid about it next. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, you're really awesome for supporting me. Best. Bob


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

the locust tree is a very good wood to be worked, is one of my favorite! Great lance-pierre


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Gregor-Y said:


> the locust tree is a very good wood to be worked, is one of my favorite! Great lance-pierre


Yes Greg, it shoots very good, over here there are many locust tree where to get good antlers. Cheers, Bob


----------



## nitrokillah (Apr 17, 2011)

Waw that is actually Really nice .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Gregor-Y said:


> the locust tree is a very good wood to be worked, is one of my favorite! Great lance-pierre


Thanks Greg


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

nitrokillah said:


> Waw that is actually Really nice .


Thank you. Cheers, Bob


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

You got the magic touch when it comes to naturals Bob , very nice work .


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a beauty! Also, thanks for telling about the finish, I'll have to try that soon. Lucky me, I know some people who keep bees...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> You got the magic touch when it comes to naturals Bob , very nice work .


Thanks Almost Human, I'm glad you like it. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Shawn (Aug 5, 2011)

Really great slingshot! I have a soft spot for symetrical naturals. Is it long enough to get a pinky around? Also the waxing process does sound amazing! Do you mind if I ask where you learned it?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

this one is so nice..... it's like seeing the most beautiful girl that i never will have the chance to talk to lol

say if one day you want to sell it please PM me, 300~500usd anytime but i doubt you will want money for it


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Shawn said:


> Really great slingshot! I have a soft spot for symetrical naturals. Is it long enough to get a pinky around? Also the waxing process does sound amazing! Do you mind if I ask where you learned it?


Hi Shawn, I've learned the waxing process (and not only that) by an old artis of the wood, a friend of mine with whom I work sometimes. He used to tell me to listen to the wood and try to look at it with your heart. You must be calm, patient and to give the wood what it needs. Thanks for asking. Cheers, Bob


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

You did a reallllllly god job on this one Bob!


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

just so lovely, you work the wood so well. Loke forward to the waxing vid. Papa G.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Bob, have you made the tutorial yet?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Aras said:


> Hey Bob, have you made the tutorial yet?


Sorry Aras, I still have my video camera out of order, after this holiday I will repair it. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Is a sock like this good for poly?


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

Aras said:


> Is a sock like this good for poly?


if this is 100% natural wool, yes, if not 100% cotton


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG Aras, you have some small feet!

LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Aras said:


> Is a sock like this good for poly?


Hi Aras, I'm posting some pics. You'd better use a soft wool cloth like an old and dismess carf, sweater or even a sock but it has not to be too rough. Then spread the wax on the sling and let it dry for a couple of hours or so. After that rub the wood. I make this more times until the wood does not absorb the wax anymore, it depends on the wood of course...3 - 4 times may be ok. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial, bob. I see you have strange beeswax there. What I have myself is a hard chunk of beeswax like this.








Shall I heat it up to melt a little before applying on the slingshot?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Aras said:


> Thanks for the tutorial, bob. I see you have strange beeswax there. What I have myself is a hard chunk of beeswax like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Aras, I suggest to melt a little before applying it. But if you find it already quite soft you can apply it as well. Cheers, Bob


----------

